

Ask HN: I need a *dream* job - pknerd

Unfortunately, I am hearing news that I'm going to be a victim of downsizing in the company where I have currently been working. So naturally I am looking for a job.<p>Basically, I am a web developer. Recently worked in a PHP shop but it's also true that in current(soon to be former) job I also discovered that I am more inclined towards business part and always keen to do things different other than conventional method. In short, A startup like environment is quite suitable for me which is unfortunately not possible in Pakistan.<p>I'm available for remote work. Ideally it's more suitable for me now due to various reasons. Here's my CV Link.<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35231160/Resume/AdnansCV.doc<p>So how can I be helpful?<p>1- I can code in PHP
2- I can code in java _though last time I did back in 2009
3- Intermediate knowledge of databases, specially MySQL
4- Have working knowedge of Sphinx
5- Enthusiastic about involving in entire life cycle of a product; from conceptualizing the idea to a finishing product and marketing.
6- I can help to make research and suggest a solution( ready made or development from scratch) to any business problem. E.g: I suggested OpenX as an Adserver to my company when it was not even embraced by GroupOn and Microsoft at that time. By the way, a cool open-source Ad server for an enterprise site.<p>7- I have worked on iPhone apps, mostly in Titanium Appcelerator.<p>8- Working knowledge of stuff used in Web 2 like Ajax etc.<p>Let me know if you find any lead. I am even available for freelance projects<p>Thanks in Advance<p>p.s: Oh by the way, I have started learning Rails, just it made me curious because people say it's quite beautiful, robust and easy to learn. So any RoR lead will also be welcome.<p>p.p.s: I am an INFP: http://www.mypersonality.info/asiddiqi/
======
simonsarris
Make your resume free of tiny errors like the comma after your email and
unclosed parenthesis. Make a PDF and/or HTML version because not everyone has
word installed. _If you want a dream job, you better damn well have a dream
resume._

And make it _way_ shorter. Assume that people are going to read 3 random
sentences on the first page and that's it. Make sure you'd be comfortable with
them reading only 3 random sentences on the first page and coming away with a
positive impression.

~~~
troygoode
agreed. I'd go further on the resume though: get it up somewhere on the web.
either on your own personal website, or on something like LinkedIn.

without a solid recommendation from someone there is very little incentive for
me to cross the barrier of downloading and opening a file, as opposed to just
popping your resume up in a new tab. you want to keep those kind of barriers
as low as possible (which is why simonsarris recommends making your resume
much shorter).

~~~
pknerd
If possible, can you guys recommend some samples?

